# In surch of plans for steam launch engine



## Tim_Eickschen (Sep 6, 2019)

I have the desire to build a full size steam launch. Nothing big, something for 4-6 people to putt around in. (16-18 feet long). I figured it would be best to start with the engine. I have my mind set on a two cylinder vertical engine. Can anyone point me in the direction of plans for an engine to power a boat of this size and maybe a discussion forum or literature on building steam launches. I'm from Minnesota USA and I don't personally know anyone around this area that has done this. Basically shooting in the dark right now. Any help is appreciated. In addition, I plan on finding and modifying an old wood boat for this project.


----------



## fcheslop (Sep 6, 2019)

Hi, hope these links may help
https://thesteamboatingforum.net/fo...sid=c032bce3e0a3226707e051415cc55437&start=10

https://www.camdenmin.co.uk/products/the-steam-engines-of-ray-hasbrouck

https://steamboatassociation.co.uk/

http://www.tinypower.com/

http://www.selway-fisher.com/Steam2030.htm


----------



## Ironman2 (Jan 6, 2020)

Tim_Eickschen said:


> I have the desire to build a full size steam launch. Nothing big, something for 4-6 people to putt around in. (16-18 feet long). I figured it would be best to start with the engine. I have my mind set on a two cylinder vertical engine. Can anyone point me in the direction of plans for an engine to power a boat of this size and maybe a discussion forum or literature on building steam launches. I'm from Minnesota USA and I don't personally know anyone around this area that has done this. Basically shooting in the dark right now. Any help is appreciated. In addition, I plan on finding and modifying an old wood boat for this project.



I bought the iron castings and full scale plans for a 30hp V twin steam engine from Light Steam Power magazine in the UK back in 1984. Plans include a boiler. I still have the plans, and castings and the bearings I bought. The bearings are a bit rusty and I would replace them. I started to machine a crankshaft and started to machine the pulley on the output shaft and then life got in the way.
I would like to sell the Kit as I'm in my 70's now and will never do this. I do not know what it is worth.


----------



## Charles Lamont (Jan 7, 2020)

http://www.steamlaunch.com/engines/index.html

https://www.stuartmodels.com/item/57/stuart-6a-unmachined


----------



## RonGinger (Jan 8, 2020)

Many small launches have been built using one of Ray HasBroucks engine designs, #1, #5, #8 and #10. All of his designs have now been published in one book available from Village Press. I built a 16ft boat using #5.
https://secure.villagepress.com/store/items/detail/item/2612


----------



## rleete (Jan 9, 2020)

How about a scaled up version of Bogstandard's Paddleduck engine?  Very well documented, and almost guaranteed to run.


----------



## ignator (Jan 10, 2020)

Tim: I purchased a book many years ago _Steam and Stirling engines you can build_ Copyright 1980, Wildwood Publications, Division of Live Steam, Inc.
There is an engine on page 11 titled Half-Horse Marind Engine, by Henry Greenly (from the collection of Weston Farmer). It shows a disgram of a Launch that looks like the African Queen (movie) launch. It even gives detail for the hull shape, and section diagram of  the boiler, and hull with engine and drive shaft to the propeller (direct drive). The engine has detail drawings for it's construction. The boat sketch shows a child, and the text reads "two-Rover-Boy-sized". This should be able to be scaled up to the size you desire, as well the engine.

https://www.amazon.com/Steam-Stirli...g+engines+you+can+build&qid=1578674153&sr=8-6

If you do an inet search, you can find sellers of this used for < $22. Amazon reviews indicated issues with the Stirling engines from a build detail, or castings required.


----------



## Andy Munns (Jan 11, 2020)

also see KB Harris work at https://www.maidstone-engineering.c...e-high-pressure-single-cylinder-launch-engine


----------



## Andy Munns (Jan 11, 2020)

Also http://www.steamlaunch.com/engines/york.html


----------

